# Late season turkeys.



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

I am fairly new to turkey hunting and I am gonna be hunting the late may season this year. Any advice on calls, decoys, etc would really help. Thank you.

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Kyle pick up a basic call either push pin, box, or pot call. Ease of use come in that order with a pot call being the most versatile of the three.These calls are available at most sporting goods. Learn the plain yelp, cluck and if possible the cutting of a hen. This will give you turkey sounds that you can use for close, mid range,and distant calling. Get good at the basics and record and listen to your calls and compare them to real turkey sounds you can find on you tube. If you gun hunt you don't have to have a decoy. If you are not confident in your calling then one might help. Go with the best decoy you can afford DSD are top notch but expensive Avian X under 100.00 Then a bunch in the 40.00 range.Know what your gun is capable of at various distances.Buy a thermal cell for bugs. As far as the late season being a different hunt totally depends on the number of birds in your area and whether the birds are pressured on public or private. One of the best how to hunt turkey books I have read is Knight and Hales Ultimate Turkey Hunting in paper back, it is full of tactics .Good Luck.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Ezcaller nailed it. Especially with the Thermacell advice. This will be a MUST HAVE. Not expensive neither, and really can make or break your hunt. Pick one up ASAP.

I've never noticed a huge different in the late hunt vs early, and some guys might want to sound all technical about it, and thats fine i suppose. But for you being new to turkey hunting, my advice is to take it easy with the calling and keep it nice and soft/easy. Some good yelps can go a long way. Always remember, the hen is supposed to go to the tom, not vice versa. So dont push the calling when you get a tom to show interest. 

If you have access to hunt near where they roost, you're halfway there. If you can scout before season and find out just where they roost thatll be beneficial for sure. And taking it a step further, if you can find out where they tend to like to go after the flydown, that can be just as beneficial.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

I like the soft cluck and purr with the pot call or the birds do. It just might be my calls best sounding with me running them though. Read up on tactics as mentioned above as well as the tactics for morning, midday, and evening. You will have to learn to realize the conditions the birds are in during which season depending on weather and pressure. May 6th with a cold rainy snowy ending April maybe when the majority of the birds start turning on. Where the end of May might require different tactics, depending on circumstances.


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you for all of the tips. I am gonna practice with my calls and do lots of reading and hopefully get a long beard.

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I think you need to share more information to get ideas that will closer match your hunting style and location.
Private or public land ? Ag area with woodlots or big woods only/mostly ? Hunting from a pop-up tent ? Able to put up cameras for scouting or will all scouting be on foot ? If private land will the landowner be sharing information with what they see out of their windows or as they move about their land ?

L & O


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

I will be hunting private land. It is woods but fairly open woods not alot of under brush. The landowner will tell me what they see. I will be able to put up cameras. I will probably just hunt from the base of a tree.

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think the biggest advice I can give is to get into the woods and *scout*. 

Try to find roost sites, open grassy areas inside the woods (where the turkeys can strut), sandy areas (where they will dust) and any sources of water. 

Identify any obstacles - old fencing, stone walls, really thick areas filled with autumn olive or multiflora rose - and remember where those areas are located so you don't try to make a turkey move through an area they won't typically go.

Take the paths of least resistance. Use old logging roads and deer paths to look for tracks - big tracks usually = gobbler. If you dont' see any tracks, then...

Ask the neighbors if you can simply walk on their property. I don't know how much property you have permission to hunt, but if it's less than 50 acres you will gain so much information by scouting the surrounding areas. The more information you have, the better you can develop outline of what and when the birds are using the property you have permission to hunt.

If you see tracks somewhere in the area, then listen for gobbling. On ~April 1 get in the woods 30 min before sunrise and listen for birds - if you hear gobbling on April 1, there's a very high chance the birds will still be roosted somewhere in the general area in late April or May. If you don't hear any gobbling by mid April and see tracks - then they're probably passing through the property between 10am-4pm, and roosting far enough away that you can't hear them.

Finally - more turkeys are killed each year by outdoorsmen using their skills to track and anticipate a gobbler's movement than by being the next calling champion. Being a good caller definitely helps, but a few simple yelps and clucks will get the job done if you're in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Is tall grass like a hay field or short mowed grass better for turkeys?

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimlin13 (Mar 8, 2011)

use them cameras,go out before your season starts and listen to see if you can hear birds in the area.don,t call to them before season.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyle W Roman said:


> Is tall grass like a hay field or short mowed grass better for turkeys?
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good question. They typically prefer cut corn/bean fields and short grass during the early Spring - this allows them to pick the ground for bugs/seeds, eat the fresh green shoots and also allows the gobblers to strut and show off their colors. The older gobblers do not like to strut in high grass, because even if their fans are taller than the grass, their wings drag through the wet grass and cause them some issues. Short grass or cut fields also makes it easier for them to use their vision (their best sense) to spot predators (yotes). Fields should be one of your first choices on wet or windy days - their hearing is adversely impacted on those days, so the birds need to rely more on their vision, which sends them into fields or secluded hollows (where the wind noise gets cancelled).

With that said, they will also travel through and use tall fields - but in my experience, they will often stick to the roads/trails running through the fields, or skirt the boundaries. Grass fields can actually be a source of water (dew) in a drought, and provide both food and dusting opportunities.

If possible, I would recommend targeting any type of field until May 15th, and then target freshly plowed/planted field until the season closes on May 31. Their primary dusting spots are often on the edge of a field and these can be great spots to hunt during the afternoon or evening. Setting up on a field edge allows you to hunt the field and the woods, and setting up 20 yards inside the edge gives you the advantage of using the shadows as cover.

Regardless of how high the grasses are, after the bulk of the mating is done all the birds will hit the grass fields. At that point in time they're searching for bugs, and will specifically target grasshoppers whenever possible. Hoppers are loaded with protein, which helps the gobblers and hens replenish stores lost during breeding, and the hoppers really help the poults grow fast.


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Would using 2 or 3 decoys work better?

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

From Yankee:
Finally - more turkeys are killed each year by outdoorsmen using their skills to track and anticipate a gobbler's movement than by being the next calling champion. Being a good caller definitely helps, but a few simple yelps and clucks will get the job done if you're in the right spot at the right time.

He is right on about this. In the May season you will have the smartest Tom working and gobbling till about 9 am. He goes to were the hens are setting up for nesting. If you can time when that gobbling is being done you have your target, set your watch by it! But beware, he is the smartest and biggest badaxs in the woods. Set up a camo sheet in the SHADED area 5 days before you go. Get the gun up to your shoulder with a rest 5 minutes before he comes through. If he sees you, forget it, he is permanently out of there. I have my shot picked out as soon as he shows his head, DO NOT wait for a open area, he will bust you. This is a lot more fun and less work then sitting out there as the woods come alive and hear the gobbling going away from you. Good luck and find out your choke spread before season!!!


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It should be noted that this is for the SLP birds, not the completely different northern birds.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Chessieman said:


> It should be noted that this is for the SLP birds, not the completely different northern birds.


I haven't hunted in the NLP or UP, but I suspect they act similar to the birds in the Adirondacks or in the Western States with lots of real estate. Scouting in those areas is even more important, and the hunt doesn't typically start until you develop a plan from the info you can piece together from aerial and topo maps (or you rely on people/guides who are familiar with the area).

Which reminds me - Kyle - start scouting your hunting area by looking for aerial images and topographic maps. You can usually identify the major features (lakes, streams, steep hills, etc.) from the maps, and may even be able to see 2-tracks and trails from the aerial (this somewhat depends on when the last aerial image was saved in Google, etc.).


----------



## Kyle W Roman (Nov 3, 2017)

Should I use a ground blind sit by the base of a tree or make a blind out of natural stuff in the woods? Again thank you for all of the help.

Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> Ezcaller nailed it. Especially with the Thermacell advice. This will be a MUST HAVE. Not expensive neither, and really can make or break your hunt. Pick one up ASAP.
> 
> I've never noticed a huge different in the late hunt vs early, and some guys might want to sound all technical about it, and thats fine i suppose. But for you being new to turkey hunting, my advice is to take it easy with the calling and keep it nice and soft/easy. Some good yelps can go a long way. Always remember, the hen is supposed to go to the tom, not vice versa. So dont push the calling when you get a tom to show interest.
> 
> If you have access to hunt near where they roost, you're halfway there. If you can scout before season and find out just where they roost thatll be beneficial for sure. And taking it a step further, if you can find out where they tend to like to go after the flydown, that can be just as beneficial.





Kyle W Roman said:


> Should I use a ground blind sit by the base of a tree or make a blind out of natural stuff in the woods? Again thank you for all of the help.
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Totally up to you a blind is good if you get bad weather.Alot of guys get lazy when in a blind and don't move. If your gun hunting go with out a blind you get the feel of nature.There is no guessing where a gobble come from or where he's at and you are ready to move if need be. This is one of the good things about turkey hunting you can make the level of difficulty to suit your style.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kyle W Roman said:


> Should I use a ground blind sit by the base of a tree or make a blind out of natural stuff in the woods? Again thank you for all of the help.
> 
> Sent from my VS501 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There are pros and cons to both approaches. 

Commercial blinds:

Using a blind typically helps you hunt longer and more comfortably in crappy weather.
Can set these anywhere - the only thing you need is the ability to drive a few stakes in the ground.
You can bring a pack with food and drink, read a book or (if desired) scroll on an iPad or laptop. 
In most cases you can shoot in all directions - that is, you can take a shot out any window of the blind and therefore (in theory) cover almost 360 from the center of the blind.
You can definitely move more in a blind than you can hunting against a tree. 
Bugs are not usually as bad, but are still a problem in late Spring and therefore you still need spray or a Thermocell.
May be problematic in very windy conditions.

Natural blind:

Better concealment than against a tree, but unless it's just a few branches, it takes significant planning and time to construct one in the ideal spot.
Typically also requires a tree as an anchor for the sides.
Allows more movement than against a tree, but move too much and game's over.
No protection against the elements.
Usually made with a natural 'door' which allows for undetected entry/exit, even if you need to move quickly with a bird approaching. 


Ground set up:

If you're set up against a tree you can always switch trees. 
You can switch sides of the tree to easily hunt in 360 degrees.
Because you can move in 360 degree you can also shoot at a bird in any direction.
You're barrel isn't limited to a 'window' and you don't need to worry about moving the gun barrel from window one to window two - just swing the barrel as needed. 
You can spontaneously start moving/crawling in any direction from a tree.
Moving without a blind also allows you the freedom to pick up and move closer on that bird you think is 300 yards away. 
When you decide to go, there's typically nothing to pick up less 'stuff' to carry.
You experience the 'I'm one with nature' mentality.
Can pack light and 'run & gun' to cover large areas of ground in a relatively short amount of time.

I'm sure others can add strengths and weaknesses to that list, those are the obvious that jumped to my mind.

Personally, I prefer hunting in the woods without a blind. I like leaning against the perfect tree and smelling the earth, hearing the thrushes and cardinals sing, and watching the canopy come alive in surround sound. That natural experience is, to me, the priceless part about spring turkey hunting. I never use a blind in the woods but will use a hub-style when hunting fields, especially when guiding tired teenagers (like my son) or if the property is 99% field (i.e., there are no woods but birds use the field on a regular basis).


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Also, I don't think any of us can answer the question of what 'you' should do. 

Personally, I think people enjoy the hunt more without a blind, and any hunter learns about themselves as a turkey hunter when you don't use a blind. You usually learn pretty quickly what you can and can't do with a bird at 50 yards, 30 yards, etc. - you don't really learn much when you're buried inside a blind. 

On the other hand, if you're fidgety and can't sit still for very long, then you may be miserable hunting against a tree and unintentionally spook birds. Spooking birds can leave a hollow hole in your gut, and do it too often and you'll quickly get sick of it. Thus, if you can't sit still then a blind may be the best option.

Also, if you have fields to hunt then you will may increase your chances of success if you use a blind, simply because even with an odd camouflaged box plopped in the middle of a 50acre field they tend to feel safer in open spaces and will often give you a shot.

You're young so you should try them all then tell us which method you like the best.


----------

